# Mercedes C180 Coupe........Too girly for a Man?



## kellyr4 (9 Aug 2008)

I am considering purchasing a Mercedes C180 Coupe,probably a 2002 or 2003 model. I would like the model with the panoramic sun roof. 

However, I am a guy in his late 20's, and anybody I have mentioned the car too has told me that its a woman's car. Theyve said its basically an upscale version of the Hyundai Coupe which is a "Hairdresser's Car"

I look forward to your opinions.


----------



## RS2K (9 Aug 2008)

Nah. I like them. Not girly imho.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Aug 2008)

kellyr4 said:


> However, I am a guy in his late 20's, and anybody I have mentioned the car too has told me that its a woman's car. Theyve said its basically an upscale version of the Hyundai Coupe which is a "Hairdresser's Car"
> 
> I look forward to your opinions.


Are you trying to compensate for something?


----------



## dem_syhp (9 Aug 2008)

There was a whole thread on gender and cars here.  It's quite amusing, worth a read. 

The Merc C180 Coupe didn't get a look in, so not gender specific, or at least not sufficiently so other AAM'ers felt the need to comment!


----------



## efm (12 Aug 2008)

Sorry....have to comment on this - C180 is a girly car; no doubt about it.  Get a BMW 3 series coupe instead.


----------



## Slash (12 Aug 2008)

Not only is it too girly for a man, it's even too girly for a girl!!

BMW 3 Series coupe is bordering on girly too.


----------



## jhegarty (12 Aug 2008)

Serious hairdresser territory with a c180.... get a 3 series instead which is in no way girly....


----------



## mathepac (12 Aug 2008)

C180, girlie writ large, in fact all of the C-class suffer from this as it stands for "Chick-Merc".


----------



## dieseldave (14 Aug 2008)

Have to agree... It's a girly motor.. Would also go for the 3 series coupe with M-pack


----------



## Bronte (14 Aug 2008)

Don't know anything about this car, but if it's a girly car then it means girls will like it and it becomes a babe magnet - perfect for a 20 something guy.


----------



## Caveat (14 Aug 2008)

Bronte said:


> Don't know anything about this car, but if it's a girly car then it means girls will like it and it becomes a babe magnet - perfect for a 20 something guy.


 
Not sure about that.  I assume that most women require at least a certain degree of manliness from their man - having similar tastes in 'girly' things would probably hinder rather than help. 

Would women generally find it attractive if their man loved _Sex & the City or Hello_ magazine_?_

Occasionally maybe, but I'm guessing usually not.


----------



## soy (14 Aug 2008)

Bronte said:


> Don't know anything about this car, but if it's a girly car then it means girls will like it and it becomes a babe magnet - perfect for a 20 something guy.



no, no, no....this will not happen. Actually I do not even think that 'girls' would like its looks that much. It is probably more a car a sixty-something retired lady would drive as she popped into town for lunch or to get her hair done for an upcoming social event.


----------



## cotton eye (14 Aug 2008)

I drive a JCB for a living, I also drink pints of porter, curse, play hurling, pick my nose and fart.... oh I also drive a C180. The people above who think it's girly are obviously very insecure about something?? Can't say what, but here's a hint - it sounds like a small piano player!


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Aug 2008)

Dudley Moore? 

This earlier thread may be of interest. Then again, perhaps not.


----------



## landmarkjohn (14 Aug 2008)

I would say girly

What about a Mazda RX8? A bit more grrrrrrr....


----------



## cancan (14 Aug 2008)

While everyone is debating whether it's girly, the fact that it's a rubbish seems to have gone amiss.

Who cares whether it's girly or not. Buy the car you want, not what your neighbours want.

Asking for the approval from others to make a decesion isn't very manly in the first place.


----------



## jhegarty (14 Aug 2008)

cancan said:


> While everyone is debating whether it's girly



Because that was the op's question



cancan said:


> Who cares whether it's girly or not. .



the op


----------



## jazzhead (15 Aug 2008)

girly car, no doubt


----------



## soy (15 Aug 2008)

For those who do not know, this is what we are discussing
[broken link removed]


----------



## demoivre (15 Aug 2008)

cotton eye said:


> I drive a JCB for a living, I also drink pints of porter, curse, play hurling, pick my nose and fart.... oh I also drive a C180.



You sound like a few of the women who play camogie for our local club .
It's a wusses car though as is the slk merc imo. Get youself a proper man's coupe such as the XK8, BMW 6 series or CL500.


----------



## MissG (15 Aug 2008)

I like it! (but I am a girl). I'd say go for it if you like it. I don't think it looks too girly at all. At least it's not a tiny MX5 or the likes...


----------



## Caveat (15 Aug 2008)

MissG said:


> MX5


 

...which of course is a much better car in many ways


----------



## Pique318 (15 Aug 2008)

TBH I think you're too old for a man to be buying it. up to 25, then OK, after that, only women should be seen in one.

Buy a Merc CLK/BMW coupe instead. I don't think the C180 coupe is any good as a drivers car. It reminds me of the BMW compact...which I always classed as a cheap way to get a new BMW and that was only for status.


----------



## aircobra19 (15 Aug 2008)

MissG said:


> I like it! (but I am a girl). I'd say go for it if you like it. I don't think it looks too girly at all. At least it's not a tiny MX5 or the likes...


 
The C180 isn't much of a drivers car. Whereas the MX5 is. Thats whats important to me. There are other cars I'd choose over a C180. We're talking 20~25k. 1999~2003 Porsche Boxster, 2004~2006 Golf GTI. Even a MX5 tbh. Depends what you looking for. Maybe you're not interested in a driver focused car though. Could be you just like the look of C180.


----------



## Slash (15 Aug 2008)

Pique318 said:


> Buy a Merc CLK/BMW coupe instead.



Both are good cars, the only problem is they are girly also. I don't think I've ever seen a man driving a CLK, not a real man anyway.


----------



## Stevo2006 (16 Aug 2008)

Not a girly car, a mate has one and i have to say it looks really smart


----------



## DeclanP (16 Aug 2008)

cotton eye said:


> I drive a JCB for a living, I also drink pints of porter, curse, play hurling, pick my nose and fart.... oh I also drive a C180. The people above who think it's girly are obviously very insecure about something?? Can't say what, but here's a hint - it sounds like a small piano player!



Aah, who is the one that is insecure??? Wouldn't drive a C180 coupe. There's a guy at work who drives one and is just not taken seriously. Also the subject of serious debate, if you know what I mean. Yep, girlie car alright.


----------



## secman (22 Aug 2008)

Driving one for the last 5 years, love driving it, don't give a sh1t what others think. Some people raised eyebrows when I got it, but they eventually dropped ! Often say to the missus, don't ever let me behave like a 50 yr old !


Secman


----------

